# V2O Aquarium Foods Wide Point Coral Feeder II



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find something like this in the GTA and not marinedepot. The shipping is 45$ for a 10 coral feeder lol. Unless someone if planning to buy stuff there and won't mind me adding it to their order.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a Julian's thing. It's awesome and readily available. Your's looks like an expensive turkey baster..... (mine's an expensive syringe and tybe....hhahaha)


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooo I c I might just end up ordering the V2O


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

*Pipettes*

You can try plastic pipettes. They have long ones 12 in at Canada Corals for $2 I think. A lot cheaper then $45.


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I have Julian's thing, but it's gone totally unused since I got the pipettes from Canada Corals.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Ooo nice I'll look into it


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Hmm.. I have something like that I bought from the telescope and science store that used to be on Dufferin across from Yorkdale. They are called serological pipettes. I didn't find it that reliable since the tube was glass and the tip was a bit to narrow for anything bigger than fine powdered coral food. The bulb was detachable and would pop off when the tip became clogged. I have to agree with the others that Jullians thing is overpriced and and I use the pipettes that CC sells as my go to spot feeder.


----------

